# Insights into Visas Under COVID?



## noob_for_life (Jul 20, 2020)

Hi all:

I'm hoping it's OK for wannabe expats (or, in my case, a former expat) to post here. The general site guidelines made it sound like it would be.

My wife and I began the process of getting our elective residency visas, gathering the documents, scheduling the appointment. Then the EU shut down non-essential travel from the U.S. I believe returning residents are allowed in (a U.S. friend who lives in Venice recently made back to spend his two weeks locked up). 

I haven't been able to get response from my consulate or the group in the embassy dealing with COVID questions: Are they even taking applications for elective residency visas? And, if we were lucky enough to get one, would we be let in. Any chance anyone here has insights?

Thanks!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

The only people that can tell you if the consulate is open is the consulate. If they aren't answering I'd assume they aren't open.

In theory if you're traveling to your new residence you should be allowed in. You'll need to quarantine for the two weeks. Do you have a lease already?


----------



## noob_for_life (Jul 20, 2020)

Thanks Nick:

I was wondering if anyone in the forum has been caught up in this like me and might have some experience to share.

I don't have a lease, yet. A friend has an apartment to rent. I was going to get a contract with him, but only if they are giving out the visas.

Gary


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Going by what some of the other EU countries are doing, I'd say you are going to have to cool your heels a bit. If you already have an appointment set up, you should contact the consulate (by e-mail if you can't reach them by phone) to see whether they are keeping existing appointments.

But Europe is basically closed to Americans at this point, unless they are resident in the country they are looking to enter. And public sentiment is definitely against allowing new American immigrants into Europe, given the rather dire state of the epidemic over there.


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

*Peri-lous Times*

Dear Noob, a few points. 

First you said you didn't want to get the apartment until you get the visa. That is reasonable. That is not the way it works. To get the visa, I presume you mean a long term residence permit or Permesso di Soggiorno (PdS), you must first lease or own a property. "Why" you say, "this could leave me on the hook!" "That's right" is the answer. The "good" news is that Italian law is on your side; you can get out of any lease by simply paying six months of rent. Should you find this benefit to be unappealing I suggest that, should you lease, you get a "kick out" clause such that the lease becomes void should you be unable to get a PdS. You may have to sacrifice any deposit and agency fees which typically mean that, with "first month's rent" you would be out three months of rent.

Second, you are presuming that the Consulate is closed because they don't answer the phone or emails. My experience is that until you go down and pound on their doors you won't know if the Consulate is closed and even that might not work. This is called "getting used to Italian bureaucracy". They don't want to give you the impression that simply because they're being paid to perform a function that this lowly calling is all they're suitable for; they're just biding their time until their superior talents are recognized and properly rewarded.

And, as Bev points out, I'm afraid that you must join me among the peri at least until January 20, 2021.

Using the Forum's search function will disclose a wealth of information garnered by frustrated wannabe expats.

Saluti,
Paulo
:flypig:


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Let me just add one thing about inability to contact the consulate by phone. Don't know how the Italian consulates in the US are operating at the moment, but in many cases, the folks at some consulates are working from home. It can be more effective to use whatever e-mail contact information they provide on the website (and often they have a "form" for e-mail contact rather than giving you an e-mail address to use "free-form").

It can take up to a couple of weeks to get an e-mail response from a consulate - though if you are using their online form, there may be particular subjects (from the drop down list provided) that generate a quicker response than others. Visas may not be one of those subject until the consulate goes back to processing applications.


----------

